
The Age of Apple Is Over, It’s Become the New Microsoft - sidcool
https://hackernoon.com/the-age-of-apple-is-over-b4570e2a2955#.pfs347xc3
======
coldtea
> _It’s no big deal because iPhone 7’s most noteworthy upgrades are that it
> comes in black, is water resistant and no longer has a headphone jack.
> Nothing earth-shaking._

Yeah, who cares about the actual technology inside (e.g. a great new processor
and graphics card, redesigned lens system, etc). It should have some new user
visible gimmick -- perhaps a built-in yoyo that extends.

Also, funny how this signals that "the age of Apple is over".

I lived through the core of the "age of Apple", and all Apple did, and they
did it brilliantly, was such small incremental updates. Way smaller in fact.

People cheered in Keynotes and obsessed in forums over small improvements over
several generations of iPods. "Now it has USB", "Now it has a new scroll wheel
design", "Now with a color screen", "Now it can also play videos" \-- that
went for 5 years.

The end result is what we have now: the iPhone 7. As mature as it comes, few
more possible gimmicks to add, after you've added a great mobile camera, all
kinds of sensors, wifi, 4G, touch sensor, water proofing, multi-touch, and all
the other things it currently has.

Plus: "More impressively perhaps, the A10 Fusion processor is faster than
every MacBook Air ever made, the only caveat to that statement being a multi-
core result recorded for the early 2015 MacBook Air, which is powered by an
Intel Core i7 and scores 5650, just edging the iPhone 7's result of 5630.
Apple's latest flagship phone also performs comparably to an early 2013
MacBook Pro, powered by an Intel Core i5."

------
taylodl
_" The future of tech belongs to the young upstarts."_ Somehow the author
missed the fact Apple was a 26 year-old company when it began its so-called
"revolutionary era." The device I'd keep my eyes on is the Apple Watch: all
the pieces have yet to fall in place though with the introduction of the
AirPods we're getting a glimpse of where they're headed. Pay attention so you
don't miss the revolution happening right under your nose.

